

Microsoft: We'll No Longer Search Your Personal Email - bdehaaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-reverses-email-policy-2014-3

======
mjn
The announcement that this post is summarizing was submitted a few minutes ago
separately:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7489371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7489371)

